# Best Internet security suite?



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

hi friends,

I have got Norton internet security suite with 2 year subscription. But my friends scares me that Norton products are absolutely a ram suckers. And they recommends Bit defender. Please share your experiences on the Internet security suite you use. Which is the best?

Thank you


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

I use Zone Alarm and have had no problems whatsoever..initially it is a pain until you configure what programs are allowed etc but after that it basically runs itself

I used to have norton a few years ago but got fed up with it-sooo many problems but zone has proved very reliable..i bought the internet security suite and so would 100% recommend it..

PS..it is not yet compatible with Vista yet though...which is pretty poor planning in my view


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

BitDefender, Eset (NOD32), Grisoft (AVG), Check Point (Zone Alarm), and Alwil (Avast) all make good anti-malware programs. when considering which to use of those, it mostly comes down to personal preference.


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

Deathhawk said:


> I use Zone Alarm and have had no problems whatsoever


I used to use a fully updated ZoneAlarm Security Suite until a nasty piece of code slipped right past it and buggered up almost every single exe file on my desktop and any subfolders thereof (Win32/Gael if anyone's interested) - all now give me a nice 'file corrupted' message! ZoneAlarm detected it fine, but it was how Zonealarm actually removed the virus that screwed my files!!!

Check the links in my signature for free security options. I use all four together, experience no conflicts or slowdown and have a higher level of security than most commercial suites 

Jay


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Use AVG for antivirus...

ZoneAlarm for Firewall (but version 7.0 is new, bloated, and has issues - version 6.5.737 is hard to locate on the net)

Adaware and Spybot for maleware...

norton? Blah, haven't use them in years... Too bloated (about 100mb for the Norton Firewall) - too much work (compared to ZoneAlarm)...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

ZoneAlarm Consumer Products Release Histories

http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/information/releaseHistories.html

Your see pass version that can be downloaded.

But like Compiler I guess is hard to find because version 6.5.737 is not one that can be downloaded from there.

I have always gone to there history page and downloaded and then save them in a ZA folder with subfolder for the versions so if I ever need to redo ZA and it is a older version you need want to get back and ZA has taken away the download for it and they will then your have a copy.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Yea! Thanks, I forgot ZA stored older versions - but its not exactly the easiest thing to find on their website.

Important note: For Windows98/Me users that are out there, version 6.1.744 is the last version that works for WIn9x.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just go to site http://www.zonealarm.com and type "history" in the search box.
Your get a list like this here.
http://catsearch.zonelabs.com/search/catsearch?sp-q=history&x=0&y=0&sp-a=sp10030ad9

Then the 1st one listed was the one I posted above.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would personally stay away from the suites as loading twenty applications in a shotgun approach will cause you more grief than they are worth. Get a good AV program and a good spyware program and you are pretty much set.


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

Rockn said:


> Get a good AV program and a good spyware program and you are pretty much set.


Don't forget a good firewall if you don't already have a hardware based one and a HIPS (Host-based Intrusion Prevention) program to protect against zero day attacks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I still use ZA Pro version 4.5.538.001. Then have a router, hosts file, WinPatrol, AVG free and I have not gotten anything on my PC in the pass 5 years.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

4.5? man this is oooold. At least with the free versions, I think ZA starts have problems after a time period - in which upgrading resolves such issues. Ver. 5.x were crap. 6.1~6.5 are quite good... execpt for the 3rd to last 6.5.x, which caused lots of headaches.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

hewee said:


> I still use ZA Pro version 4.5.538.001. Then have a router, hosts file, WinPatrol, AVG free and I have not gotten anything on my PC in the pass 5 years.


You shouldn't since it doesn't have the latest updates....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I have not gotten anything on my PC in 4 years or more.

Then I know from all the post when each new version 5, 6, etc cam out there was lots of bugs and like so many say it has gotten where it takes so much to run.

Plus I can not run the newer version on 98SE that I use.


----------



## Voodooengine (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a hardware firewall (router), and Norton Corporate edition. Never got a virus, spyware, anything.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Voodooengine said:


> I have a hardware firewall (router), and Norton Corporate edition. Never got a virus, spyware, anything.


If you have never used a spyware scanner , you might be supprised when you do!.
I would suggest running a couple of scans --see what turns up.
Download a couple --update and run them . Can't hurt .
I agree with Rockn , the suites are not way to go.
AVG antivirus 
AVG spyware scanner
AdAware --scanner
Superantispware -- scanner
Spybot SD.-- scanner
SpywareBlaster {Javacool} ---Prevention.
All fine programs .
I would advise at least two scanners because they work in different ways . >f


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Version 6.1.x is the Last version to work on Windows98se 

Just think... when ya do your next upgrade... it'll have Vista on it  (if so, wait at least 9-16 months)


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Well... A lot of us agree that suits are not the best way to go - but they look good to avg users. But I think what is perhaps the WORST is McAfee!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Compiler said:


> Version 6.1.x is the Last version to work on Windows98se
> 
> Just think... when ya do your next upgrade... it'll have Vista on it  (if so, wait at least 9-16 months)


No you can still buy XP so I would get XP Pro. I don't think I would even want to touch Vista.



> Well... A lot of us agree that suits are not the best way to go - but they look good to avg users. But I think what is perhaps the WORST is McAfee!


I think it is better not having a all in one too.

ZA Pro
WinPatrol plus
AVG free
Spybot SD
SpywareBlaster 
AdAware
Hosts file
Router.

Then I got from the CastleCops_5_Year_Contest programs I have not even used yet.
1. == Vba32
2. == SUPERFileRecover
3. == SUPERAntiSpyware
4. == Ad-Aware SE Plus Edition
5. == Prevx1 -Got a 2nd license too. - can't use on 98
6. == EarlyDetectionCenter 2.0 - Got two key codes on this too. Staying away from this because it is not good (Adware on paid version and other bad things). Anyone that wants them PM me and you can test them out. But read up on it first because like I said it's no good what others are finding. But if someone has a clean install of windows and wants to test and post on the test I will give you a download link and key.
See long thread here on the company and there software.
http://www.castlecops.com/t179535-Free_License_Giveaway_Contest_CyberDefender.html
and CyberDefender Review (part 1)
7. == CastleCops Premium Membership
8. == Online Armor v2 - can't use on 98 but v2 is new or still in beta and is more of a all in one suite. But I can get v1.1 to use on 98 that is not like v2. Plus later have them reset the key code if I want to install v2 on XP. 
9. == a-squared Anti-Malware

So out of all those I really don't know anything about Vba32 VirusBlokAda Ltd.
Or
Online Armor Tall Emu Pty Ltd
Yep v2 is not out yet so it is the beta we can get and test if we want to. 
More in this thread. Seems v1.1 I can use with the programs I have now ok and it is the thread there some where.
http://www.castlecops.com/t183173-CastleCops_5_Year_Contest_Tall_Emu_Pty_Ltd_Winners.html


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd say get XP-MCE over Pro. Its got some extra bells & whistles - some "vista" like touches... it costs $30 less. The only difference I see that PRO has is VPN... thats it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Compiler said:


> I'd say get XP-MCE over Pro. Its got some extra bells & whistles - some "vista" like touches... it costs $30 less. The only difference I see that PRO has is VPN... thats it.


What is MCE and VPN?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

That's Win XP Media Center Edition, hewee.
I have it, but only because my particular package was on sale at a greatly reduced price.

I don't use the Media Center features.
I think they relate to mostly hooking up home theaters and digital HDTVs.

VPN is 'virtual private network'


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

VPN is used for business purposes. Most people do not use or need it.

So you get the Features of PRO (mostly), improved backgrounds and very good screen savers... and updated GUI look. For less $$$.

And you can use those while disabling the actual Media Center functions.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Compiler said:


> VPN is used for business purposes. Most people do not use or need it.


Not necessarily. Many people use them at open internet access points (ex. an internet cafe) .


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks everyone  I know I got no need for Win XP Media Center Edition.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

hewee said:


> Thanks everyone  I know I got no need for Win XP Media Center Edition.


Yeah, I have it and I've only used its version-specific features a couple of times.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

MCE is only $20 more - its still just a cheaper PRO.


----------

